# Digital camera



## joshiks7 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,

Need camera for home use.
Budget Rs 25000.

Whats technical and practical difference between Powershot and Ixus of canon?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 4, 2011)

buddy.. 
=> The Ixus is designed for people who simply want excellent pictures while the Poweshot is aimed at people who wants more control
=> Ixus cameras are slim and light while Powershot cameras tend to be big and hefty
=> The Ixus is very simple with only a few settings that can all be set to auto while the powershot can be manually controlled depending on how the user wants his shot.


----------



## Soumik (Aug 7, 2011)

IXUS for 25K? :S u should think abt DSLRs at that budget


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2011)

If u dont want a superzoom consider Panasonic LX5 ....superb camera..very good low light performance


----------

